# 230 gr ammo



## SeanB1986 (Mar 14, 2010)

I have recently been doing research on ammo types for my new colt gold cup trophy and have been hearing that the ball ammo is hard on the weapon. Do you find this to be true? Thanks I'll be listening


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

Ball ammo is hard on a pistol? No, it's not. Ball ammo is _generally speaking_ easier to feed for some pistols than JHP's. There's less edges to possibly get hung up on.

Why are they saying that ball is harder on pistols? Were they perhaps talking about +P ammo? That IS a little harder on pistols simply because it's adding pressure and slide speed to the equation, but if your pistol is rated for +P (which most modern pistols are), you should be fine, just make sure and check that out first.

I guess what I'm getting at, is why would they think there's a difference be between 230 ball ammo and 230 JHP's? The bullet weight and recoil impulse would be damn near the same.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

You have been watching the wrong channel or listening to the wrong station.

tumbleweed


----------



## Sully2 (Mar 9, 2010)

With ball ammo it probably wont last more than 250,000 rounds....:anim_lol:


----------



## SeanB1986 (Mar 14, 2010)

I thought it sounded stupid but I have never owned a 45 before. thanks guys


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Sully2 said:


> With ball ammo it probably wont last more than 250,000 rounds....:anim_lol:


:anim_lol: :anim_lol: :anim_lol:


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

The 1911 was originally designed for a 200gr ball and the Army wanted a little more so it got uped to a 230gr ball. That's what most history folks agree on. Of course being Americans we tend to tinker with everything and your modern 1911 can be set up to shoot about anything you want. Great design even after all this time.


----------



## nightal (Mar 19, 2010)

Use the ball ammo and don't worry about it, is it a brand new pistol or just new to you?


----------



## SeanB1986 (Mar 14, 2010)

next to new but new to me. I had some guys tellin me to use wad cutter target loads and I'm not sure if Im familiar with those.


----------



## LoneStar (Dec 23, 2008)

Wad cutters just have a flat nose, and typically make it easier to see where they cut through the targets. Now, I could be wrong but wad cutters are generally only good for target shooting.


----------



## Spotter (Mar 12, 2009)

*230i is fine*

Some 1911's can get picky with bullet shapes other than ball ammo and JHP's. However 230 grain factory ball ammo is what your gun was designed for. I have a GCT and a Wilson CQB. The gold cup gets finnicky with my 185 gr Match SWC's but is flawless with 230 gr Ball ammo. The Wilson shoots 200gr LSWC flawlessy.
200 gr has less recoil. If your punchuing holes in paper it is all you need. If you are practicing for real life situations then stick with 230 gr. as it will likely be your carry ammo.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

yea
go with 230 grain full metal jacket - called round ball in the gun world - because the nose is round
it is a great villan stopper
yes that is what it was designed for and used by the military until 1986 when a big mistake was make - but that is a political topic
special ops and marines still use the 45 over the 9mm - cause its better
sounds like you found a life time gun
depending on your stature - if it is difficult to pulll the slide - then pull the hammer back first - then its easier


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I shoot mostly ball ammo in most of my guns.

I do not believe nor have I ever heard that ball is hard on a gun.

:smt1099


----------



## forestranger (Jan 20, 2008)

I had a Gold Cup bought in the late 60s that had a lighter than normal slide. They were rumored to not hold up well to a lot of hardball. That may be where the Gold Cup not likeing hardball came from.


----------



## mikld (Jun 20, 2009)

forestranger said:


> I had a Gold Cup bought in the late 60s that had a lighter than normal slide. They were rumored to not hold up well to a lot of hardball. That may be where the Gold Cup not likeing hardball came from.


This is what I've heard also. The gold Cup being the "target" model, not designed for full patch ball...


----------



## Sully2 (Mar 9, 2010)

mikld said:


> This is what I've heard also. The gold Cup being the "target" model, not designed for full patch ball...


A simple spring change can cure that...if its a fact at all..


----------



## forestranger (Jan 20, 2008)

SeanB1986 said:


> I have recently been doing research on ammo types for my new colt gold cup trophy and have been hearing that the ball ammo is hard on the weapon. Do you find this to be true? Thanks I'll be listening


Your new Gold Cup Trophy should be fine with hardball. The Gold Cup like I had was a pre-70 vintage and had a skeletonized slide and was evidently intended for target wadcutter loads.


----------



## SeanB1986 (Mar 14, 2010)

Well to settle this. The ball ammo is fine. The info I got was on older models of the gold cup. Colt has since fixed many complaints. It now comes with a target spring and heavy spring to even handle +P loads. Thanks to everyone .


----------



## SeanB1986 (Mar 14, 2010)

Sully2 said:


> With ball ammo it probably wont last more than 250,000 rounds....:anim_lol:


I have just put 250,001 rounds through gun with ball ammo. It is now useless.


----------



## SeanB1986 (Mar 14, 2010)

Kidding of course.


----------



## Sully2 (Mar 9, 2010)

SeanB1986 said:


> I have just put 250,001 rounds through gun with ball ammo. It is now useless.


Send it to me...I can "fix" it.......:smt033


----------



## Sully2 (Mar 9, 2010)

Spotter said:


> Some 1911's can get picky with bullet shapes other than ball ammo and JHP's. However 230 grain factory ball ammo is what your gun was designed for. I have a GCT and a Wilson CQB. The gold cup gets finnicky with my 185 gr Match SWC's but is flawless with 230 gr Ball ammo. The Wilson shoots 200gr LSWC flawlessy.
> 200 gr has less recoil. If your punchuing holes in paper it is all you need. If you are practicing for real life situations then stick with 230 gr. as it will likely be your carry ammo.


If you reload...you can spend a couple of evenings adjusting dies to get the wadcutter "just right" so it can feed...but it sure can be a royal PITA to do. On top of that ..if you try and get any real speed cranked up...you'll get leading like a SOB. I was even at 950 FPS.

Now when I want some..I load up a BUNCH of them so I dont have to monkey with the dies and then all I have to do is change springs in my 1911's to shoot them. Im using a 12 lb for such light loads


----------

